# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Interpretacja Holtera ekg i krótki opis zdarzeń przed.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Pacjent to 20 letni mężczyzna.Pacjent ma 182 cm wzrostu i 79 kg wagi.

Przegląd EKG

Zapis Ekg pacjęta rozpoczęto 23 marca godzina 6:13PM a skopńczono 24 marca o godzinie 

6:13AM.Zapis trwał 24 h.Średnia częstotliwość rytmu serca to 77 BPM.Minimalna częstotliwość 

 rytmu serca to  41 BPM o godzinie 4:15AM dnia 24 marca. Maksymalna częstotliwość rytmu 

wynosiła 196 BPM o godzinie 4:19PM dnia 24 marca.Ilość pobudzeń w całym zapisie to 109 

130.Znaleziono 336 artefaktów , co oznacza 0,3% wszystkich pobudzeń.

Podsumowanie zdarzeń:

Pacjent oznaczył jedno zdarzenie w trakcie badania.Wykryto 766 pauz dłuższych niż 1,5 sek 

.Najdłuższa trwała 2,2 sek i została wykryta o godzinie 1:55AM dnia 24 marca.

Wykryto 295 epizodów tachykardii najdłuższa tachykardia trwała 37 min 38 sek i została 

wykryta o godzinie 3:55PM dnia 24 marca.Nie wykryto epizodów bradykardii.

Nie wykryto pobudzeń PVC.

 Wykryto 225 PAC , co oznacza 0,2% wszystkich pobudzeń. Najwięcej PAC 40 wykryto dnia 24 
marca 3:43 PM. Wśród PAC , 3 wykryto w trakcie SVT, 33 wykryto w parach i 0 wykryto w 

trójkach . Najdluższa SVT trwał 19,1 sek z rytmem 125 BPM i została wykryta o godzinie 3:45 

PM dnia 24 marca.

Nie wykryto pobudzeń PVC.

Rytm zatokowy 77/min -średnio.W godzinach nocnych bradykardia zatokowa ,epizody zahamowań 

zatokowych , epizod bloku AV II stopnia w czasie aktywnoaści dziennej epizod SVT do 

178/min.


Dodam , że pracuję w godzinach nocnych. W czasie pracy na tzw "nockach" pojawiają się bóle 

w okolicy mostka dokładnie pod tak na środku.Miewam  też momenty , że brakume mi tchu , 

czasem naprawdę się wtedy źle czuję. Jak wstaję bo jest to w częsci praca siedząca miewam 

też zawroty głowy. Problem pojawił się w wieku około 16 lat , początkowo było to 

nadciśnienie w okolicach 140/90 ale bez bólów w klatce piersiowej. od jakiegoś czasu to 

jest około pół roku doszły własnie te dolegliwości lecz ciśnienie uległo zmianie bo teraz 

przewarznie jest w granicach 120/80 ale są bóle w okolicy klatki piersiowej.Miałem robione 

około 4 razy już ekg na nim wychodziło , że serce bije niemiarowo, miałem robione badanie 

krwi , badanie moczu, usg jamy brzusznej(wyniki są zaskakująco dobre) i echo serca( tu 

wyszło , że wszystko jest wporządku oprócz "militarnej" niedomykalności zastawki w lewej 

komorze).Przy dużym wysiłku fizycznym pojawia się potworne zmęczenie, senność. Nie mogę 

przebiedz nawet 300m bo pojawia się piekący ostry ból w okilicy mostka , który też 

uniemożliwai spokojne złapanie oddechu można to nazwać ,że wtedy charczę i ksztuszę się 

.Płuca są w porządku bo miałem robiony rentgen klatki piersiowej.Obecnie mam dylemat bo 

chciałbym wiedzieć mniej więcj co mogę robić a czego nie i czy jest możliwa praca na nocnej 

zmianie c zy nie za bardzo.

----------

